

Show HN: Fuzzy search your bookmarks - JVillella
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/omnimarkr/pklgmphiapdicmpbgnjnhnlmjpbijlfp?hl=en

======
touristtam
Not sure how to debug this. Not getting any results showing and instead I get
the following:

> No webpage was found for the web address: chrome-
> extension://pklgmphiapdicmpbgnjnhnlmjpbijlfp/3D

Mind it could be a conflict with other extension.

~~~
JVillella
Maybe, type 'bookmarks' in your omnibox then tab...start typing a search term
and results will pop up. Click on one of those results and see if it works.

------
saopaolo
What JS lib are you using to do the actual fuzzy searching

~~~
JVillella
I'm using _fuse.js_
[http://kiro.me/projects/fuse.html](http://kiro.me/projects/fuse.html). I
found it to be extremely fast even when parsing thousands of bookmarks.

~~~
happy_one
I saw it a little while back. Good to know, thanks!

